

Outsourcing: The next technology battlefields - bootload
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-5207832.html

======
ideas101
Outsourcing can be a boon to the end-users (society) - the case study of
manufacturing outsourcing to china doesn't require any discussion - same would
happen to business process and knowledge process outsourcing - the r&d will be
done at one tenth of the cost in third world country - from idea to reality
will also take one-tenth of the time - so at the end of day society at large
would benefit.

